# So I checked out an iPad Mini



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

So I checked out an iPad mini...I love the developer support iOS gets and I was feeling sorry for myself with the Fire HD (7").  I even considered an Android tablet at one point....

Anyway, after playing with the mini I came up with a few conclusions:

1)  The price difference is ridiuclous
2)  I wish the 7" Fire HD had a cellular option

So...here's what I'm trying to say...if you "think outside the box" a little and instead of thinking about what the Fire HD CAN'T do...think about what it CAN do...you may just find that it's a fabulous tablet.

The key things are this:
First find a third party application installer you trust.  I use 1 Click Mobile, but I only install well known apps.

Second...install "GoogleLoginService.apk" which you will need to google...but it's worth it because

Third...once you have the above installed you can then install Chrome from the First recommendation, as well as YouTube, and you will be able to login.  You do NOT need root to do this.

FOURTH...install Dolphin Browser and Flash for times you might need those.

And now that the Fire HD has been out a while, I'm glad to see so many apps updated/added that are compatible.  Honestly, I'm quite happy with my Fire HD now.  The HD screen is killer.  The speakers are awesome.  I don't game a lot but the games I do like are hidden objects.  Hidden objects games on an HD screen are awesome.  

Anyway...I love my fire HD....and think of what it CAN do rather than what it can't.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a kindle fire 8.9 under the tree. I would love to be able to install google market on my fire. Are there step by step instructions on how to do this? Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have place to get Flash?

Betsy


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Link?


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm I can use flash through Firefox. That's how I use it on my nexus 7


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It isn't supported on the Fire as shipped from Amazon.

Betsy


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Ok thanks.


----------



## Billy_Steph (Dec 20, 2010)

I dis-like Apple with every fiber of my being!  I have my reasons. Would not keep a Ipad Mini if it was given to me.


----------



## Christopher Hunter (Apr 11, 2011)

The iPad mini is aight. I'm not trading in my bigger iPad for it, just not that big of an apple fan, but I can see how it would appeal to some people.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We have many members who have both Apple and Amazon products here. *waves hand*  It's possible to see the strong points of each product.  Love my iPad, love my Kindles.  Use them for different things.

Betsy


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I am with you Betsy. I love my apples and my amazons. I went through 3 paperwhites due to defective screens and after the 3rd one gave up for now. I love my retina ipad as well as my ipad mini. The mini has become my take everywhere device because of it's size and weight. I rarely use my K3 anymore. Hated the first Fire, just had a ton of problems with it and then there was the storage space issue! Have been thinking about the 32GB fire however. I like the screen of the 8.9 but am not crazy about the size and weight. Am also toying with the idea of picking up a nook since they are shutting down fictionwise and ereader sites. I have noticed that not all of my bookd from those sites work on my ipad nook app so was thinking they might work better on the actual nook. But I feel like a traitor to amazon for even considering a nook!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you checked out some of the other apps available for the iPad?  Bluefire Reader, Overdrive and even iBooks?  iBooks says you can add ePub through iTunes and then sync them to your iDevice.  People have been able to use Overdrive to read ePub books on their Fire, I would assume you can do it on your iPad Mini, too.  But if you decide to get a nook, many of our members have them, too!

Betsy


----------



## French (Aug 19, 2010)

Flash

http://db.tt/EXZp842S


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have to admit, I DO love the iPad Mini and I did sell my iPad 2 after I got it. I also haven't touched my Paperwhite Kindle since I got the Mini. It's the perfect size for me and I use it for everything. I don't have many ePub books, but I've been able to use iBooks for all of them. I put them in my Dropbox account and then can download to my iPad without dealing with iTunes. 

I do have a Fire HD, but I really only use that for watching TV shows and movies.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't have many ePub books, but I've been able to use iBooks for all of them. I put them in my Dropbox account and then can download to my iPad without dealing with iTunes.


That's good to know, Heather. I don't do much with ePub, but I figured there was a way to do it without having to go Nook. 

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's good to know, Heather. I don't do much with ePub, but I figured there was a way to do it without having to go Nook.
> 
> Betsy


I use Dropbox for nearly everything. I keep drm free books, crochet patterns, PDFs, school stuff for BRATs, apps for sideloading onto the Fire, anything I might need have on all of my devices but don't want taking up space. I can even access it from the browser on my Kindle and download the DRM free books directly to the Kindle.

I think the app needs to be sideloaded onto the Fire, but it does work on it. It's free to sign up and pretty easy to earn extra space. Here's a link if you (or someone else) don't have it yet:

http://db.tt/pEGZvem


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I use Dropbox for nearly everything. I keep drm free books, crochet patterns, PDFs, school stuff for BRATs, apps for sideloading onto the Fire, anything I might need have on all of my devoces but don't want taking up space.
> 
> I think the app needs to be sideloaded onto the Fire, but it does work on it. It's free to sign up and pretty easy to earn extra space. Here's a link if you (or someone else) don't have it yet:
> 
> http://db.tt/pEGZvem


I use Dropbox all the time, just never thought about using it on an iPad to put ePubs into iBooks. Since I don't read epubs much. Which was kwajkat's issue who doesn't have a Fire but does have an i'Mini:


kwajkat said:


> Am also toying with the idea of picking up a nook since they are shutting down fictionwise and ereader sites. I have noticed that not all of my bookd from those sites work on my ipad nook app so was thinking they might work better on the actual nook. But I feel like a traitor to amazon for even considering a nook!!


I was looking for options other than getting a nook. (Nothing really wrong with having another ereader, but if the iPad Mini would work...)

Do they just show up automatically in iBooks after you put them in Dropbox?

And yes, Dropbox has to be sideloaded onto the Fire after allowing access to third party apps under Settings > More > Device.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm a long time Apple person, and bought 2 android based kid tablets and am setting up a 7" Fire HD (which is open on my desk right now).

I can say that my foray into the android world has not made me desire to swap my iPhone or iPad1 at all....  

BUT, I do believe that choice is wonderful and everyone should use the device best suited for them!

Now, anyone know why i can't get this gmail account on this FIre?!?! LOL, off to search the forum....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tracey,

it took me all of a minute to add my gmail account to the native app...if you have the email address and correct password, it should do all the rest.  Two step verification isn't turned on is it?

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> it took me all of a minute to add my gmail account to the native app...if you have the email address and correct password, it should do all the rest. Two step verification isn't turned on is it?


It keeps saying that it can't open the server connection. I checked it in the browser and I have the correct info (and, I created it for her - so i should have the right stuff!).

You know, i'm wondering if I turned off email in parental controls and it just isn't saying that?!?! (that web is working on the device - checked that)

ETA: great thought, but it is set to "Unblocked". AARRRGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And you're using the native gmail app?  I didn't have to provide any of the server information, only my username and password....  You might try turning parental controls off completely just as a test.  And also try restarting the device.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And you're using the native gmail app? I didn't have to provide any of the server information, only my username and password.... You might try turning parental controls off completely just as a test. And also try restarting the device.


I'm just using whatever email app is on the Fire - it has a list of different types of accounts to set up, I selected gmail, typed the user name and pw and it tries and fails.

I'll give the reboot a try first, then mess with the controls.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I'm just using whatever email app is on the Fire - it has a list of different types of accounts to set up, I selected gmail, typed the user name and pw and it tries and fails.
> 
> I'll give the reboot a try first, then mess with the controls.


Yes, that's what I did, and it worked great....let me know.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Reboot didn't help, turning parental controls off didn't help.

My resident android/gmail guru is still sleeping in an attempt to recover from the 16 hour drive home.... this is waking up worthy right?!?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, let's take it step by step....

I'm hoping the steps on the HD7 are the same as the HD8.9

Here's what I did just now to add a new account (I expect you went right to add new account):

Menu > Settings > Add Account

Tapped on Gmail

Put in my Name, Email Address
(I left "send email from this account by default unchecked)

Tapped on Next.  
(hold on a second, I have to create app specific password because I have two step verification...) (no, that wasn't it, I just had the wrong password for the email account, LOL!)  

So, once I hit "Next," it verified the server settings and gave me synchronization options.  I turned off contacts and calendar as I don't use them with that email. 

Saved and that's it!  I have the option to View Inbox, Go to Account settings or Add another account.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy's steps are exactly right.  It's really dead easy, so if it's not working, either there's something wrong with the device, or you're doing something wrong.

I'd suggest starting over.  Go to the email client and tap the menu icon in the upper right to go to settings. Tap and hold the Gmail account you've tried to set up that didn't work.  The very bottom option is to delete the account from the device.  

Then start over with Betsy's steps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was thinking that possibly there was a problem with the Google servers that handle email, but at least the one that handles my account is working....

And if Tracey can access the email outside of the Fire, that probably isn't the problem anyway.

Let us know, Tracey!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I tried my gmail account on it, same error - it's dying at this point:



> So, once I hit "Next," it verified the server settings and gave me synchronization options.


I was able to get to her account via the browser without issue, so at least the device will talk to google in some way/shape/form.

I'll try it again in awhile - the boyfriend is having some weird issues getting some webpages to load on his laptop, so i'm thinking a reboot on the modem & routers would be a good idea when no one will holler at me over it 

Next up, audible books to my kids tablets.

I don't supposed I can use an alternate account for audible on the Fire can I?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I tried my gmail account on it, same error - it's dying at this point:
> 
> I was able to get to her account via the browser without issue, so at least the device will talk to google in some way/shape/form.


Well, you've tried it without the parental controls being on, so it's not that, and if you can use the browser, it's not that. And you don't have two step verification turned on?



> I'll try it again in awhile - the boyfriend is having some weird issues getting some webpages to load on his laptop, so i'm thinking a reboot on the modem & routers would be a good idea when no one will holler at me over it
> 
> Next up, audible books to my kids tablets.
> 
> I don't supposed I can use an alternate account for audible on the Fire can I?


You should be able to; not everyone's Audible accounts are linked to their Amazon accounts.. mine is, so I can't check.

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, you've tried it without the parental controls being on, so it's not that, and if you can use the browser, it's not that. And you don't have two step verification turned on?


I didn't think i did since I had no idea what it was - and didn't remember it asking me anything like that when I created it yesterday.... so i checked and nope, it is not on!



> You should be able to; not everyone's Audible accounts are linked to their Amazon accounts.. mine is, so I can't check.


Ohhhhh, then I shall try this! I have a tone of books and this child needs to read more. I was thinking that maybe she'd at least listen to the audible ones. I also loaded her up with a bunch of books I, um, anyway, had to put on there!  (hey, blame it on the all access to the archive!). I'm not sure it will HELP, but it certainly can't hurt right


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, the modem/router reboot did nothing to help the gmail issue.

And, it doesn't appear that there is a way to set up an audible account outside what is link to the amazon account. 

I need more chocolate!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm... I just looked at that.  Sorry, I'm getting all kinds of things wrong this morning!

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hmmm... I just looked at that. Sorry, I'm getting all kinds of things wrong this morning!


This one is on Amazon though - your thinking would have been the LOGICAL way... and the way it worked prior to the newest ones. It is irritating actually....


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

FYI...the gmail still isn't connecting. I'm out of time to sort it out, i'll deal with it later in the week. Last I heard she is at her Dad's until Friday - and, it might work on their network too.

Now to make my list of things to do..... which could drive me to chocolate!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck and merry Christmas!

"Betsu"


----------

